# salary in Mexico City



## marv1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and was hoping to get some indication re salaries in Mexico City.
I realise it is highly subjective and depends on one's lifestyle, but would 30,000 MXN/month permit a 'good' standard of living?
I'm single with no dependents, but would like to know that this would be enough to support a family in the long run.
More immediate, for me a 'good' standard of living would be a spacious 1 BR apartment (around Roma, Condesa, Escandon), a few mod-cons eg iphone, laptop, cable tv, a couple of nights out a week, nice clothes, gym etc - with some left over for savings.
Would 30k be ok?
Thanks everyone for the really useful info posted here, the forum's been a huge help.
M


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think It very much depends on what you consider as "a good standard"
Most of the things you mentioned are very subjective
spacious, what type of laptop and internet service, where are those 2 nights per week going to be spent, what are "nice clothes" to you, what gym, etc.
I might say that $30,000 pesos a month could be enough, but if you are going to buy your clothes in Zegna....


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

30k a month will not get you very far if you like nice things, nice house in an affluent neighborhood, and eating out every night. For sure you would not live in Roma or Condesa......however it can be done elsewhere. Rents for a 1 bedroom MX city dwelling range from 3,000 pesos a month in Tacubaya all the way to 20k per month in Condesa. Im sure you can find something in between. Utilities would be around 1,000-2,000 pesos a month (electricity, propane, water, internet) for a one bedroom.

You can buy nice and relatively inexpensive cloths in El Centro. 5,000 pesos would get you a nice wardrobe. (Aldo Conti is a good mens store with nice clothes on the cheap).

Food? Thats up to you. If you eat out at bars or restaurants everyday, then you can spend 30k just on that alone a month. Tacos de Canasta are roughly 4 pesos to 8 pesos each...that is if you enjoy street food. Fruit and veggies are inexpensive, although the locals will jokingly tell you that Limons (limes) are worth their weight in gold. I think a good budget for a single guy would be between 5,000-8,000 pesos a month if you buy local and only go out on weekends and a few times during the week.

So yes, a single guy living in MX city on 30,000 a month is possible. Why not, I know a few families of 6 and 8 that live on less than 12,000.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> 30k a month will not get you very far if you like nice things, nice house in an affluent neighborhood, and eating out every night. For sure you would not live in Roma or Condesa......however it can be done elsewhere. Rents for a 1 bedroom MX city dwelling range from 3,000 pesos a month in Tacubaya all the way to 20k per month in Condesa. Im sure you can find something in between. Utilities would be around 1,000-2,000 pesos a month (electricity, propane, water, internet) for a one bedroom.
> 
> You can buy nice and relatively inexpensive cloths in El Centro. 5,000 pesos would get you a nice wardrobe. (Aldo Conti is a good mens store with nice clothes on the cheap).
> 
> ...



Limes at least in Nayarit have dropped in price from 40 to 12 pesos a kilo, not yet 4 like before........


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

marv1 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and was hoping to get some indication re salaries in Mexico City.
> I realise it is highly subjective and depends on one's lifestyle, but would 30,000 MXN/month permit a 'good' standard of living?
> I'm single with no dependents, but would like to know that this would be enough to support a family in the long run.
> More immediate, for me a 'good' standard of living would be a spacious 1 BR apartment (around Roma, Condesa, Escandon), a few mod-cons eg iphone, laptop, cable tv, a couple of nights out a week, nice clothes, gym etc - with some left over for savings.
> ...


I think being single you should find 30,000 pesos monthly a comfortable salary that should allow for a reasonable variety of electrical gadgets, and a nice lifestyle. But if you aren't careful you can find that amount evaporating quickly every month with nothing left for savings. 

Rent for modest apartment in neighborhoods you mention 10,000 pesos (no parking.) Couldn't begin to guess at your budget for food and entertainment. For me a fun dinner is grabbing fresh pasta, bottle of wine and hanging out with my friends at home. Breakfast out is a 25 peso cup of starbucks coffee and a piece of fruit. Can't say for you. 

Does your job provide medical insurance? Depending on your age a policy through a good provider could run from 5000 to 9000 pesos a year with a high deductible. 

Gym membership? Anywhere from 300 pesos to 2000 pesos a month. 

Nice clothes? We do all of our shopping on trips to the States; clothes are expensive in Mexico. 

Maid? 250/day, maybe.

Hope that helps.


----------



## marv1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comprehensive replies, much appreciated.
So it seems I'll be able to live comfortably rather than extravagantly. 
I don't have particularly fancy taste...clothes - Zara rather than Armani, gym - a few cardio machines and weights rather than jacuzzis etc, eating out - pasta etc in a mid-price restaurant...
So sounds like 30k should just about be ok. I just want to know that I won't be struggling, fretting over money or unable to buy a few nice things now and then.
And I realise lots of Mexicans live on a lot less.
Thanks again!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

marv1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comprehensive replies, much appreciated.
> So it seems I'll be able to live comfortably rather than extravagantly.
> I don't have particularly fancy taste...clothes - Zara rather than Armani, gym - a few cardio machines and weights rather than jacuzzis etc, eating out - pasta etc in a mid-price restaurant...
> So sounds like 30k should just about be ok. I just want to know that I won't be struggling, fretting over money or unable to buy a few nice things now and then.
> ...


The fact that lots of Mexicans live on a lot less has little to do with what a middle-class expat without family ties here will need to live a comfortable life. By the way, I live on a little less than half of 30,000 pesos a month, but I don't belong to a gym, don't shop at Zara (too expensive for me, as are most clothes in Mexican stores), eat out at inexpensive local eateries, live in a very small apartment, and don't have cable TV, don't even have a TV, for that matter. I hope things work out for you here.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Also many Mexicans do not live alone so they share expenses and can live on much lkess perserson tan a person living alone. Pooling the money is one way to do it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Also many Mexicans do not live alone so they share expenses and can live on much lkess perserson tan a person living alone. Pooling the money is one way to do it.


And they often live in a house that is owned by some family member, so rent is not an issue, further bringing down their cost of living.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

It's a tough call. Like someone said, you would make more than most, but you won't live like a king.


----------

